# Fun Fishing Catch and Release Day!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Yesterday I had the pleasure of fishing with Randy and his son Rodney from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">Georgia</st1:country-region></st1lace>. They were in <st1:City w:st="on">New Orleans</st1:City> for a few days and wanted to sample the great fishing we have in <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Louisiana</st1lace></st1:State>. We started out at 8 o?clock to let things warm up some and got right into a school of nice trout 2 to 3 lbs. The bite was a little sluggish with the water temp at 51 degrees but steady quality fish. Live shrimp and plastics were doing the job. After the trout stopped they wanted to try the reds so off we went. Fished a bunch of spots with not much action so we went back to the area we started in. Trolling the banks with shrimp under corks we found a school of reds and black drum one after another. The guy?s were having a blast with bent rods and big smiles. Around 1:30 we called quits and headed in. All fish caught and released except a few trout for the captains dinner table. Great day estimated catch 60 trout 20 reds 8 drums and a lot of FUN.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.RatherBe-Fishing.com


----------

